# Sweetie Cake



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anyone know whan exactly this line is coming out?  There is the overview on the main page, but nothing about when to expect it...thanks.


----------



## KJam (Mar 5, 2006)

April 13


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

awesome thanks...eeeeeee.


----------



## karen (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are some other dates, too. I'm not sure where I got them from, though... as I e-mailed the info to myself a little while ago. I'm pretty sure I found them randomly on google while searching for something. Sorry I can't give credit to whomever wrote this up:

March 9th - Studio Fix LFluid/Loose Blot Powder/Studio Touch-Up Stick (a pencil-type concealer that will come with a special sharpener)

March 30 - Classic Coordinates - Coordinating Lip and Nail color 

March 30 - Dejarose - Small collection like C-Squeeze, except all rosey colors, new limited fragrance with Rose notes.

April 13 - Sweetie Cake - Prom collection (all locations) 

April 1 - Viva Glam VI - New Pamela campaign

May 4th - Sundressing - Summer collection

May 4th - Liquidlast Liner- New waterproof liquid eyeliner (possibly in a pen-type applicator) 

May 18th - Sundressing Body

May 18th - See Thru Color - Tint sticks similar to the Tarte brand flush sticks.

June 1 - Lure/Bait/Hooked - Summer collection in 3 parts. Face color, skin, bronzers for face & body. 

June 29 - Pigment (9 or 10 new shades..all locations) 

July 6- Turquatic - a collection featuring the fragrance and some color.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 5, 2006)

Pigments! Yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 5, 2006)

FYI, I just finished reading the other Sweetie Cake thread and initially it was thought the collection won't be released in Canada as it's a Nordstrom exclusive, but glitch confirmed this will be the first prom collection released in Canada at The Bay, and asraicat noted the quad will be available at pro stores.  HTH!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_FYI, I just finished reading the other Sweetie Cake thread and initially it was thought the collection won't be released in Canada as it's a Nordstrom exclusive, but glitch confirmed this will be the first prom collection released in Canada at The Bay, and asraicat noted the quad will be available at pro stores.  HTH!_

 

sweety cake is not exclusive at all...check my mac live chat post...it is also not a prom collection at all what so ever fyi, allan


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_sweety cake is not exclusive at all...check my mac live chat post...it is also not a prom collection at all what so ever fyi, allan_

 
Not exclusive other than the fact the UK aren't getting it, you mean?

And if it's not a prom collection, why it being released at the same time as the prom collection is usually released each year and why does the description of the Sweetie Cakes quad in the MAC promotional material describe it as "ideal for creating pretty prom makeup"?







If this isn't a prom collection, what is this year's prom collection?


----------



## user4 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_April 13_

 
yay...... the day before my birthday!!! any of u are free to send me sweetie cake bday gifts!!!! lmao lmao lmao...... haha


----------



## User34 (Mar 6, 2006)

My heart just started thumping when I read the collection comes out next month. *yay*!!!!! I'm saving up for this one.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's the thread with the pics if you want to check them out!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...t=sweetie+cake


----------



## scrapbookromance (Mar 6, 2006)

ahh my prom is April 1st - boo hiss!
then again, its a Junior Prom haha. none the less, its a prom and this collection won't be available for me!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_May 18th - See Thru Color - Tint sticks similar to the Tarte brand flush sticks._

 
Oooh! I hadn't heard of this yet!

Otherwise, it seems like the next few months are going to be pretty easy for me, MAC-wise. Studio Fix Liquid, Sweetie Cake, See Thru Color, and possibly the new pigments and Turquatic are the only collections I'm interested in.


----------



## karen (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_Oooh! I hadn't heard of this yet!

Otherwise, it seems like the next few months are going to be pretty easy for me, MAC-wise. Studio Fix Liquid, Sweetie Cake, See Thru Color, and possibly the new pigments and Turquatic are the only collections I'm interested in._

 
yep, those blush sticks are what I've been looking forward to most this year!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a very long live chat a couple weeks ago and they told me that this collection is NOT a prom collection.You should check it out.It may say for pretty prom make up but there is no where saying that it is an ACTUAL MAC PROM COLLECTION...They usually add it in to draw more attention to what the product is for.So they can use it for most of there prom customers also to produce more sales from customers.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Not exclusive other than the fact the UK aren't getting it, you mean?

And if it's not a prom collection, why it being released at the same time as the prom collection is usually released each year and why does the description of the Sweetie Cakes quad in the MAC promotional material describe it as "ideal for creating pretty prom makeup"?






If this isn't a prom collection, what is this year's prom collection?_


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 6, 2006)

At my store my manager told me for the theme day to sweetie cake we actually might wear prom dresses becuase its the prom collection which is usally not in mac stores. I'll try and ask agian to get a definate awnser, but it would be damn fun to wear a prom dress to work, the color black or not lol, i already have a outfit planned! lol


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I had a very long live chat a couple weeks ago and they told me that this collection is NOT a prom collection.You should check it out.It may say for pretty prom make up but there is no where saying that it is an ACTUAL MAC PROM COLLECTION...They usually add it in to draw more attention to what the product is for.So they can use it for most of there prom customers also to produce more sales from customers._

 
I don't recall any of the previous prom collections actually being marketed by mac as ACTUAL MAC PROM COLLECTIONs. They were just called prom collections because they were brought out at prom time, had prom-type colours and products and were used a lot for prom makeovers. Nordstrom themselves, who've carried these collections, may have promoted them themselves as prom collections (not that I remember it), but I certainly don't remember MAC ever doing so.

If you can find any sort of MAC produced marketing talking specifically of a MAC PROM COLLECTION I'd be interested in seeing it.

Oh, and just to make the point, incorrect information has been given out by MAC MAs before, both in person and in live chat. So just because you talked to one person who said one thing, does not make it gospel. Some MAs are still telling customers that all LE lipsticks are now excluded from B2M, which we know is not true.

To be honest I don't see why you are getting your knickers in a knot about whether people call this a prom collection or not. It doesn't change a thing about the collection itself and there's no need to rant and "SHOUT" about it. I mean, it irks me to see people calling Coco Beach, "Cocoa Beach", and Canton Candy, "Cotton Candy" but I don't feel the need to correct them on every thread I see it on.


----------



## ette (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_yay...... the day before my birthday!!! any of u are free to send me sweetie cake bday gifts!!!! lmao lmao lmao...... haha_

 
lol same mine is the 16th.....i'm going to def. get the quad and the petit glosses, eye kohls (2), and a lipglass lol!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

i could care less but damn why are u comming at me like this geeeezzzzzz


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i could care less but damn why are u comming at me like this geeeezzzzzz_

 
I think it was because I got tired of seeing you having a go at everyone else, insisting it's not a prom collection just because one MA told you that. Other people have been told different things and at the end of the day it's really not important. You've posted on every thread I've seen about sweetie cake insisting it's not a prom collection and coming across as really quite arsey about it.

In another sweetie cake thread you posted:

 Quote:

  thanx risa AND ALSO THIS IS NOT A PROM COLLECTION  
 
Why would you expect people not to be upset with your attitude when you are shouting the odds all over the place? And if you don't give a damn, why *are* you shouting about it all over the place?

You'll notice from a post above that MACGirl, who works for MAC, has been told by her manager that this *is* a prom collection. Her manager is just as likely, if not more likely, to know than the person you had the live chat with.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

okay miss turbo kitty cat, you have proven that I do care about this collection not being a prom collection BUT the point is that you have NO PROOF of it being one.And thats the end of the story.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 6, 2006)

here's a thought.  let's stop arguing.  Just because MAC isn't calling it a prom collection doesn't mean that it wouldn't be considered a prom collection by the general public, consider the date of its release coinciding with a lot of proms.  It will make it very appealing to use on customers and easy to sell.  Who cares whether MAC calls it prom or not?  Its a new collection, so lets get along and share excitement about it rather than contempt towards each other.

Anyway.  Hurray, all this stuff sounds really great.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_here's a thought.  let's stop arguing.  Just because MAC isn't calling it a prom collection doesn't mean that it wouldn't be considered a prom collection by the general public, consider the date of its release coinciding with a lot of proms.  It will make it very appealing to use on customers and easy to sell.  Who cares whether MAC calls it prom or not?  Its a new collection, so lets get along and share excitement about it rather than contempt towards each other.

Anyway.  Hurray, all this stuff sounds really great._

 
That was kind of my point. I don't recall MAC ever specifically marketing a collection as a prom collection, but both Beau and Rock It! were both considered to be such. I just think it's unnecessary to be shouting the odds on every Sweetie Cake thread on the basis of what one MA said, when other MAs have said the total opposite. I don't care if it's "officially" a prom collection or not, it's still beautiful.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_okay miss turbo kitty cat, you have proven that I do care about this collection not being a prom collection BUT the point is that you have NO PROOF of it being one.And thats the end of the story._

 
Except evidence such as the quote in post #16 of this very thread by a MAC MA, (that I have already mentioned, but which you conveniently ignored because it doesn't fit your opinion):

 Quote:

  At my store my manager told me for the theme day to sweetie cake we actually might wear prom dresses becuase its the prom collection which is usally not in mac stores.  
 
I don't know for sure whether it is or is not MACs intention that this be "a prom collection", and unless you work in the MAC marketing department and are responsible for promoting this collection, neither do you. However, since it's available at prom time, the quad is described as good for prom looks, etc I can see why people are identifying with it as such. MAC isn't going to limit selling it to people attending a prom only, so what is the problem? You're acting like this collection belongs to you or something!

Now please get off your high horse and stop shouting at people. It's a beautiful collection. What it's called shouldn't matter.

I think it's both funny and telling that you're so happy to shout the odds about this and be arsey with other people about it but you're so quick to take offence if someone disagrees with you.


----------



## quinngoldie (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the new pigments and maybe the liquid eyeliner


----------



## anuy (Mar 7, 2006)

tubrokittykat, this is totally off topic, but what eyemakeup is that on your picture? im lovin the blue.green fusion thingie. hehe


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_tubrokittykat, this is totally off topic, but what eyemakeup is that on your picture? im lovin the blue.green fusion thingie. hehe_

 
Thank you. It's an old look. I had to look back to September last year to remind myself but I used:

Eye shadow base: Sea Me shadestick
Eye shadow: Parrot, Aquadisiac, Nehru, Nylon
Eye brows: Coquette
Upper Liner: Blacktrack with Peacocky glitter liner over
Lower Liner: Blue Peep with Peacocky glitter liner over
Mascara: Pro Longlash in Pitchblack

Parrot on the lid, with Nehru on the outer corner, Aquadisiac blended from crease up in to the Nylon which was used under my brow.

Better (bigger) photos here:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y10...yesclosed1.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y10.../eyesopen1.jpg


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Except evidence such as the quote in post #16 of this very thread by a MAC MA, (that I have already mentioned, but which you conveniently ignored because it doesn't fit your opinion):



I don't know for sure whether it is or is not MACs intention that this be "a prom collection", and unless you work in the MAC marketing department and are responsible for promoting this collection, neither do you. However, since it's available at prom time, the quad is described as good for prom looks, etc I can see why people are identifying with it as such. MAC isn't going to limit selling it to people attending a prom only, so what is the problem? You're acting like this collection belongs to you or something!

Now please get off your high horse and stop shouting at people. It's a beautiful collection. What it's called shouldn't matter.

I think it's both funny and telling that you're so happy to shout the odds about this and be arsey with other people about it but you're so quick to take offence if someone disagrees with you._

 
1.I didnt say the collection was ugly
2."she" said that her manager said its a prom collection.
3.Amy on www.maccosmetics.com said it isnt
4.you are going no where with this
5.lmao the collection belongs to me
6.goodbye


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_1.I didnt say the collection was ugly
2."she" said that her manager said its a prom collection.
3.Amy on www.maccosmetics.com said it isnt
4.you are going no where with this
5.lmao the collection belongs to me
6.goodbye_

 
LOL!

1. You have far too much time on your hands and too little to worry about if you're going to get so wound up by whether people refer to a MAC collection as a prom collection or not.
2. Don't start shouting and having a go at people over pathetic issues that don't matter and they won't "comm (sic) at you" in a way you don't like. geeeezzzzzz
3. Goodbye


----------



## panties (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i could care less but damn why are u comming at me like this geeeezzzzzz_

 
do you really think that people are getting at your personally? turbokitty was making a point and you had to react like that...a bit immature imo.


----------



## glamella (Mar 7, 2006)

I cannot wait for this collection. I love the pigment colors and I may want the quad, but I need to see it IRL first.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 7, 2006)

What is all the arguing about. 
Does it really matter if it's a prom collection or not?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm so excited


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_What is all the arguing about. 
Does it really matter if it's a prom collection or not?_

 
thank you.  the point is, it's a collection we're all looking forward to. prom or not.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

wow so much tone in here lol, About my comment i was just stating thats what i was told, never did i say thats what it offically was and i was stickin to it, whether or not its a prom collection im hella lookin foward to it. Please just drop it, a collection is a collection as i said before it gives us something to look fowards to, I hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_2."she" said that her manager said its a prom collection._

 
why put she under qoutation marks? just out of curiousity, not startin anything


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I had a very long live chat a couple weeks ago and they told me that this collection is NOT a prom collection.You should check it out.It may say for pretty prom make up but there is no where saying that it is an ACTUAL MAC PROM COLLECTION...They usually add it in to draw more attention to what the product is for.So they can use it for most of there prom customers also to produce more sales from customers._

 

Does it really matter how its listed?  I just like the makeup in the collection and could care less if its listed as a prom promotion or not.


----------



## DRINKAPLACEBO (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_yay...... the day before my birthday!!! any of u are free to send me sweetie cake bday gifts!!!! lmao lmao lmao...... haha_

 
ME TOO! lol
anyone want to buy me a gift will be advised to hit up MAC or contribute to my half-sleeve tattoo. 
yay, i cant wait.
how old will you be?
im going to be 20 which is scaring the shit out of me


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

i am all over that quad and a couple of the pencils


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see the quad IRL


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 8, 2006)

I was going to say I will never trust a MAC pic again. The discrepency between the Flowering Quad promo pic and the actual thing is crazy. 

That being said, if the quad looks like the picture, I want it!


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 13, 2006)

One month until the Sweetie Cake collection is released!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait! How will I ever survive until then??


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 13, 2006)

the quad looks cute, can't wait to see what looks people create with it!


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 17, 2006)

haha this thread makes me laugh. how could anyone possible prove that they are going to prom? why would anyone even say "it's not going to be sold to just people going to prom".... hahaha

anyway... Is this nordstrom's only or mac stores and counters, too!?


----------

